# En Papillote



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 3, 2006)

Working on some baked/steamed parchment packages this weekend.  I've made a couple in the past, but never really focused on them to make one that truely stood out as in "Wow, this is amazing!".  Mine were more like, "Ok, dinner...".

What are some of you guys'/gals' favorite "En Papillote" combinations using fish/seafood/veggies/potatoes/rice/pasta/etc?  I'd like some recipe ideas using single portion sizes rather than whole fish.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2006)

First of all, I find that HD foil is easier to work with than parchment.

My favorite is salmon filet with garlic, ginger, scallion or shallots, soy, vermouth and sometimes oyster sauce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 3, 2006)

Andy - your recipe looks GREAT.  Sometimes I feel like it's really hard to get a good flavor due to the fish "liquid".  I can't wait to try this!!!

I make an oriental pasta salad with similar ingredients:  soy sauce, oyster sauce, hoisin sauce, fresh garlic and ginger, oil, Szechuan peppercorns - I bet that would work too.

I can't wait to see other suggestions.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 3, 2006)

I like doing a Mediterranean style en papillote with snapper. On the bottom of the pouch I layer very thinly sliced fennel and finely julienned carrot and zucchini seasoned with kosher salt and pepper. I place the snapper fillet on top of that, season it, then add capers, diced canned San Marzano tomatoes, diced Sicilian Olives, 2-3 Fresh Thyme sprigs, a dry non-oaky white wine like a Pinot Grigio, and Extra-Virgin Olive oil drizzled on and around the fish. Seal the pouch, and bake at 450 F for 12-14 minutes. Serve with a lemon wedge if desired.

The other style I like doing is a fusion type dish. Render some bacon until cripsy, then reserve along with 1 Tbsp. Bacon fat per papillote. Start with a layer of very thinly sliced fennel, finely julienned zucchini, and halved teardrop or grape tomatoes (you can sub with diced vine ripened tomato or romas). Season with salt and pepper, then place the fish on top (I like to use snapper for this as well, or sea bass) and season. Add some vodka (about 1/2 ounce), splash of white wine, the bacon fat, bacon pieces, chiffonade basil, and unsalted butter. Bake for 12-14 minutes at 450 F. Finish with a drizzle of truffle oil.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2006)

I like doing salmon with lemongrass, ginger and alittle oarnge zest. Steam some pattypans and baby zuchinni along with it.

Halibut works well too, and it is very versitile.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 3, 2006)

Off the top of my head, I can't come up with a combination.  However, one of our favorite sides here is potatoes cooked en papillote.  I scrub small red potatoes, cut them in smaller pieces if they are larger than bite-size, sprinkle them with a little salt and freshly ground black pepper, add a pat of real butter and then a rosemary sprig.  I seal the parchment paper and bake until the potatoes are done.  Really delicious.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 4, 2006)

Seems like asian flavors are quite popular for En Papillote!

Iron Chef - That mediterranean one sounds great - I think it will be first on my list!
-----
Katie - I also do potatoes en papillote quite often.  It's such a great way to cook taters!  It's actually the first en papillote recipe I tried.  I have a version from a bbok titled "Potatoes" by Annie Nichols.  The taters en papillote is the cover shot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 4, 2006)

A more rustic, yet truly standout combination is all American. It's as good in the home, when entertaining, on the patio, or as when camping. It also allows variations in herbs and spices, and the veggies used.

 Ingredients: Rainbow, Brown, Cutthroat, or Speckled Trout, no more than ten inches long, minus head and thoroughly cleaned.
 Yukon Gold Potatoes, sliced 
 1 stalk celery, sliced 
 1/4 onion, sliced 
 salt & pepper 
 1 carrot, peeled and sliced with skin on 
 1/2 tsp. lemmon juice (optional but nice) 
 1/2 tsp. tarragon 
 1/4 tsp. dill weed 
 1/2 tsp. paprika 
 2 tbs. butter, softened 
 1 tbs. extra virgin olive oil  
 Place the veggies down as follows; potato slices, carrots, onions. Sprinkle salt and pper, with the paprika evenly over the mixture. Dry the fish, inside and out with a paper towel. Rub with the butter. sprinkle on both sides with salt, pepper, andthe taragon and dill weed. Rub salt in the fish cavity. Place the fish on top of the veggies. Seal the parchment (this can also be done in foil), and bake at 425 for 25 minutes. Serve as is, or with steamed asparagus. 

 This can also be done on a grill, using the indirect heat method.  

 Alternate ingredients: 
 Ocean or Yellow Perch, or walleye, or orange roughy, or pollok, etc. Asparagus spears 
 Shredded Parmesan Cheese 
 Sliced Onion 
 Salt 
 White Pepper 
 Lemon Juice 
 EVOO  
 Use same technique as above, layering first the apraragus, then onion. Drizzle on the EVOO and lemon juice, then season with S & P. Rub EVOO over the fish and roll in the shredded Parmesan Regiano cheese. Season the Fish. Bake. 

 Other veggies that will work with the fish include celery root, leeks, pearl onions, various potatoes, fresh green beans, hot and mild peppers. You could change the lemon juice to lime and use pepper slices (chipotles would be great), onion, cayenne pepper, mesquite flavored liquid smoke, and any flavorful fish such as trout, salmon, fresh tuna, etc. to make a southwestern flavored theme that would turn heads. Use your imagination and I'm sure that you can come up with unique ideas of your own as well.
 Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, finally got the chance to do some experimentation.  Been crazy at work lately.

Going to try a couple of the recipes listed here and I'll be back...


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 8, 2006)

Bummer.  Went grocery shopping but ran out of time today.  I'll have to start cutting my parchment hearts in the morning.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, I tried a few recipes today.  Started with Iron Chef's Mediterranean Papillote dish.  I think it's a perfect blend of flavors, but I played around with it.  I love the anise flavor of the fennel, but the texture of it when cooked just didn't seem right.  I did "matchstick" cuts for the fennel/carrot/zuchinni.  I also felt the capers were a bit too much for me in this steamed dish.  The recipe also generated some broth that was quite tasty, which gave me an idea.

Round two, I left the fennel out and added a chiffonade of basil which retains some of that anise flavor.  I cut the seeded zuchinni and carrot into small dice, and added some mashed garlic.  Three chopped San Marzano tomatoes (w/about 1/2oz of juice), some diced black olive, a few chili flakes, a fresh sprig of thyme, and a pinch of dried oregano.  I then added some rinsed couscous around the fish, added about an ounce of sauvignon blanc and a tablespoon or so of EVOO.  S&P.  That was good. 

I also tried a CIA recipe that was ok, but not as good as the one above.

Made up a batch of taters en papillote too using new golds, olive oil, shallots, and chives.  Ok, I've had enough steaming.  Going to do a braise this weekend.  Maybe Lamb Shanks.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to make this again tomorrow with the addition of some Pine Nuts.  Lamb shanks on Sunday.

Such an easy and healthy way to cook!  Tasty too.


----------

